# Recommendations on a good benchtop bandsaw



## ABlackOrchid (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi.

I'm interested in recommendations on a good benchtop bandsaw to use on electric guitar body projects. I'll be dealing with wood slabs of approximately 2" thick X 14" wide X 21" long. The unit needs to be light enough to lift & move by hand.

Thanks for any recommendations.
Allen


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Allen and welcome to the the forum.

Here is the benchtop BS I have and highly recommend it. It is not your standard Borg junk so a little pricey in comparison. If you want precision, then you may want to study this one. I also have it's big brother, the 14" Deluxe. Woodcraft usually has a good deal going on the Rikons.

RIKON Power Tools


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Just to give the "purist" side some air time, some would consider "good benchtop bandsaw" to be an oxymoron. 

The unit Bob recommended looks like it's a step above most, however. It should be noted, though, that it's only a 1/3hp - meaning that you'll face some compromises in terms of feed rate and such. 

I'm assuming that the desire for a quasi-portable benchtop model is driven by limited shop space?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Ralph,

That little 1/3 HP can kick butt when using good blades :dance3: I get mine from Sulfolk Machinery and they have an excellent reputation for their blades.

I do agree that a larger floor machine is always a better option, but the OP specified a bench top. This is the main reason I have both and it keeps the # of blade changes minimized as well.


----------



## ABlackOrchid (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes. Very limited storage space is the big issue.

Since I'll be dealing with 2" thick X 14" wide X 21" long pieces of wood, the feed rate shouldn't be a big concern?

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just my cents 

Many go over the deep end when buying a band saw, the desk tops will do a good job. like the one Bob's has, it not made for re-sawing stock but for every else it will do a good job and Bob is right on about the blades that's a real key to using one of the smaller ones..  once you use a good blade you will not go back to the other ones..

==========


----------



## ABlackOrchid (Dec 1, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Bob is right on about the blades that's a real key to using one of the smaller ones..  once you use a good blade you will not go back to the other ones..
> 
> ==========


For a benchtop bandsaw, what brand/type of blade do you recommend for making smooth cuts on a 2" thick piece of wood (cutting out an electric solid body guitar)?

Thanks for you help on this!
Allen


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

ABlackOrchid said:


> For a benchtop bandsaw, what brand/type of blade do you recommend for making smooth cuts on a 2" thick piece of wood (cutting out an electric solid body guitar)?
> 
> Thanks for you help on this!
> Allen


Hi Allen,

Call these folks for the best advice on your blade needs.

Suffolk Machinery Corp. - Timber Wolf Band Saw Blades


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Suffolk's Timber Wolf blades are well-regarded for their quality. 

But, shouldn't small blades for a benchtop saw be called "Twig Fox"? (just kidding here).


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

That Rikon bandsaw has been well reviewed in the past. Take a look at the Craftsman 10" bandsaw. It is, for all intents and purposes the Rikon's twin at about 50 bucks less.


----------



## ABlackOrchid (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for all of the info!

Allen


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

I have one of the small Craftsman bandsaws and it does a fine job, not as a 14" cabinet saw will do. You may want to check out one of these before the bench type, you can get a base for one and move it were you want and they dont take much more room then the small one. you may find that the size stock you put though the 10" wont fit.


----------

